# Bringing a cat into Dubai



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

Did anyone bring a cat with them to Dubai? If so, what was the process like, and did everything go smoothly?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Gums,

If you search on this forum for "importing pets to Dubai", you should be able to find a ton of threads where this has been discussed. One of the threads is below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-anyone-imported-their-dog-dubai-lately.html

Jynxgirl brought her 2 cats from Texas to Dubai and she went through the entire procedure herself so once you've completed 5 valid posts, you will be able to send her a PM and seek her advice


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/50083-those-questions-about-pets.html 

It isnt that hard. Get the export paperwork done there, go on the website and fill in the import permit on this side, arrive and pick them up from the cargo section going from point a to b to c back to a, then d, then back to c and then finally to pick them up where you will be charged a one day holding fee because you took longer then 90 minutes  Everything went fine and no real hangups except someone charging an extra amount of 200 dirhams each cat that I knew was going directly in the guys pocket. Such is life in Dubai. 

And there was a recent thread about a company who is 'cheaper' then the normal importers here. They are crazy expensive usually. The one this individual used was jet my pet. Do a search and should come up with a number.


----------



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

Ok, I just spent 1+ hours searching through threads pertaining to pet relocation.

I gather I need to:

Get the shots+microchip 30 days ahead of departure -get multiple copies of the vet paper work.
Get import permit on this end, which can be done online while I am in Canada?
Ship them as cargo.
Pick up in Dubai when they arrive, run around the airport a lot, have paper work in hand and be prepared to pay unexpected fees. Fees are paid by e-card, so I need to get one of those as well.

Is this about it or am I missing something? 

It sounds mildly complicated but manageable.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That is about right  You can do the import permit off the net. It says will take 42 hours but give it at least one week. Then it is valid for 30 days importing. They say you can get the ecards here and there, but in the end non of the banks listed on the page suggested knew what I was talking about. The post office had them.


----------

